

60 Twitter Tips for Your Startup - djemba
http://www.dostartup.com/twitter-tips-startup/

======
ccarnino
Cool tips! I think that the first three (Share remarkable content
consistently, Use hash tags & Buffer) are the most important!

~~~
djemba
Buffer has really kicked ass in the Twitter scene. Did you catch the FB
profile of the guy who found it?

